# New Wood Shed



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OK not exactly new. I built it last spring but my camera gave up and I replaced it a couple months ago. 
I was tired of leaving my split wood out in the field with just a tarp for cover. The old shed only held 5-6 cord. This one is 12' wide x 16' deep x 12' high and holds 10-11 cord. In the upper right hand corner of the first pic is a rack with lumber stacked in it. In the event of a really bad winter I can pull it down and fill all the gaps in the walls to keep snow out. By the end of May I should have it filled to capacity.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks good. We also store our split wood on pallets. We put an awning on the back of the barn for the wood we use for the season. The rest of the wood is stored on pallets down in our burn pit. 

I'm having a terrible time finding good tarps to cover the stacks in the pit. They only last about one year and then they tear to shreds with the first 30mph gust. Any suggestions?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I always covered the tarp with lots of wood to minimize the wind damage. But you're right. They don't last very long exposed to the elements.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Nice wood shed

Would anyone know if its better to keep the wood raised up but on steel?. Would this help stop temites getting to it?


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Looks good. We also store our split wood on pallets. We put an awning on the back of the barn for the wood we use for the season. The rest of the wood is stored on pallets down in our burn pit.
> 
> I'm having a terrible time finding good tarps to cover the stacks in the pit. They only last about one year and then they tear to shreds with the first 30mph gust. Any suggestions?


Im not sure of the US terminology but....

You could try the curtains from curtain side trucks. Often they are replaced with new names/ads and they go reasonably cheap. They are extremely strong.
eg- https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...uTIqeaiAfT-YG4Cg&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=989&bih=561


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Nice wood shed
> 
> Would anyone know if its better to keep the wood raised up but on steel?. Would this help stop temites getting to it?


Yes, the wood should be off the ground. We spray the pallets for termites before we use them to store firewood and that helps a bit. Haven't thought about steel.....I suspect the termites would get to the wood anyway.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice UJ! I built a small one fer storin my smokin wood in. I got apple, maple an mesquite. Fair amount a dollars in wood stored, but I get all free!

That'll be a nice way ta store yer wood.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

You could try the heavy duty canvas tarps like the army uses to cover the back of the 2.5 & 5 ton trucks. Those last for years in all weather, and take the wind abuse of driving down the road well.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

I went looking for 5 ton tarps but it seems that Government Liquidation only sells them with the 5 ton still attached.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

AuroraHawk said:


> I went looking for 5 ton tarps but it seems that Government Liquidation only sells them with the 5 ton still attached.


Thats what you tell the wife when you drive it up the driveway :beercheer:

Good site link also, I enjoyed having a look


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

AuroraHawk said:


> I went looking for 5 ton tarps but it seems that Government Liquidation only sells them with the 5 ton still attached.


And that's a problem why? Until the wife comes outta the house. :eyebulge:

I would rather have the old deuce and a half personally. The 5 tons are nice, bigger payload, automatics, better power steering, but the ones we had in Germany were ether babies. You couldnt get them started without a full bottle and deuce to jump em.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Here in Alberta we have farm-supply stores that you can purchase "hay bale" tarps for what I think is a fairly reasonable cost.

I did a quick search and found that NorthernTools carries something very similar ( http://www2.northerntool.com/tarps/hay-bale-tarps.htm ) with the least expensive being just under $200 for 100' length.

Would that do the trick for ya?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice shed UJ.

How much wood do you burn in a year? I have a 12x24' shed and burn about 1/2 of its contents each year. I therefore put a divider up the middle so I can alternate sides every year. Without that divider, I'd never get to the back of the shed and that wood would rot.

Here's a couple options for covering wood. 
1) Get some 3'x12' corrugated steel and use that to cover. I either tie it down or put some cinder blocks on it to keep the wind from blowing it away. It may also be common to find at old farms as it was a common roofing technique. I have some fiberglass ones as well.
2) Depending on the size of your overflow wood pile, consider getting one of those canvas carports. For a couple hundred $, you can get a new 10x20' carport. Wind and these carports don't get along well so I wouldn't recommend in high wind locations. I have some friends that have/had them. I let them know that when they're no good anymore or if they no longer want it, I'd like it. Most of the time, it's the frame that was ruined so I just use the canvas for a tarp.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

NaeKid.... I appreciate your input; however, that's a bit steep for firewood covering. 

Oh, the steel is a great idea! We can get steel panels locally at a reduced price. Just may have to try that. The 38" wide steel panels are $1.25/foot (10' and 12' panels) at a local manufacturing plant. We can drill holes along the edges and bungy cord them to the pallets. That's definitely something to consider.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Country Living said:


> NaeKid.... I appreciate your input; however, that's a bit steep for firewood covering.
> 
> Oh, the steel is a great idea! We can get steel panels locally at a reduced price. Just may have to try that. The 38" wide steel panels are $1.25/foot (10' and 12' panels) at a local manufacturing plant. We can drill holes along the edges and bungy cord them to the pallets. That's definitely something to consider.


Is that the corrugated roofing panels? The last time I bought any they were $2.12/ft.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Very nice, Joe!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Is that the corrugated roofing panels? The last time I bought any they were $2.12/ft.


No, this is the 29 gauge panels used for metal buildings. They're $1.65/foot new; however, we buy from the "scratch" pile (ordered and not used, last off the roll, color not a little off, etc.)


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's the shed about 2/3 full; 7 cord +/-. That's roughly what we burn in 1 winter. On the right , way in the back is the start of the '14-'15 heating season. I'll finish filling that in the coming weeks.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Farmer's Almanac is predicting a long and very cold winter. You look like you are ready!


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice stacking job!! As a kid, we would always lay everything the same way. When it came time to use it, it would often fall "on" us if we did not take take it off in about the same order that we put in on the pile. Needless to say, two of my brothers and I would "try" to get the stacks to fall. somehow, we thought it was fun to have to pick up every piece from the ground. Good times.

On a more serious note, it has been about 10 years now since I lived in a house with a wood burning stove....And I really miss the warmth that comes from a fire place. A furnace is nice, but not the same and only works when the gas line feeds it and the power is on. If I was not renting, I would be putting in a wood stove tomorrow. This thread just brought back many good memories of my younger years, Thank You!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

For Tarps, I see on Craigslist every so often the large Billboard sized ones for sale. Not very often though. 

Cotton Bale tarps are VERY common and I still have maybe a half dozen. They often have holes, so I fold them over for a double layer, and that works better than nothing.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Im not sure of the US terminology but....
> 
> You could try the curtains from curtain side trucks. Often they are replaced with new names/ads and they go reasonably cheap. They are extremely strong.
> eg- https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...uTIqeaiAfT-YG4Cg&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=989&bih=561


We've got a few sign tarps. Cheap and tough too, get them for about $50.00 and they are about 4m x 12m. Use them to make temporary buildings and covering hay etc.


----------

